# BTicino My Home Automation



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I went to their website and it's a PITA to navigate to really find out the meat of the system. I didn't have the patience for it. 

Is the bticino system a system which uses a central, or a couple of central panels filled with relays?


----------



## Heatsink (Jan 7, 2008)

Gilbequick,

I totally agree with you. Their website is more difficult than the Times Cryptic Crossword!

As far as I can determine, you have the option of either installing all modules in a distribution box on a DIN rail and have all switches on the bus; or have all the controls and actuators on the bus local to their operation.

It looks good but is a bit costly. 

Have you installed any Clipsal Automation systems? If you have what sort of difficulty/timespan are we looking at? I'm guessing they must be similar; however BTicino has their own proprietry bus called the SCS bus.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Heatsink, going on the terms you're using it sounds like you might be in the UK. I don't know much about UK electrical work, you'd be much better off asking this question in the UK section http://www.electriciantalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25 .


----------



## Heatsink (Jan 7, 2008)

Nah,

Far from the UK thank the Queen herself! I'm in Australia; however BTicino is an Italian division of the Legrand product range which is under the umbrella of HPM.

Not that any of this helps my cause much, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## resistor (Apr 21, 2008)

*hai lighting control*

You might try looking into hai www.homeauto.com
uses existing line voltage wires,replace switches where desired, add phase coupler,control pannel, program using laptop.


----------



## alec (May 8, 2009)

Heatsink said:


> Nah,
> 
> Far from the UK thank the Queen herself! I'm in Australia; however BTicino is an Italian division of the Legrand product range which is under the umbrella of HPM.
> 
> Not that any of this helps my cause much, but thanks for the advice.


email me at [email protected], will put you in touch with our My Home specialist


----------

